# Instalacion de amplificador en auto



## calesa (Abr 27, 2006)

Como puedo instalar un amplificador sony de 400w a una camioneta


----------



## mrdll (Abr 28, 2006)

Hola, tendras que disponer primero de los materiales de instalacion y cablados, una vez tengas en mente donde vas a sujetar tu amplificador, luego seguir estos pasos, (como yo lo hice)

deberas de pasar un cable de alimentacion de al menos 10 ó 12 mm/m²  o quizas mirando el fusible de tu amplificador un cable que sea superior con creces a ese ameperaje.

en la bateria a unos 48 cm como maximo deberas de instalar un fusible de proteccion entre el cable y el polo positivo (+) de tu bateria

el cable de alimentacion puedes pasarlo por debajo del zocalo de la puerta del conductor, (debajo del tapizado), levantandolo con cuidad y sujetando el cable bien con bridas o elementos similares, tb puedes forrar el cable con tubo coarrugado para un mayor acabado.

dicho cable de alimetnacion ira conectado al positivo de la etapa (+) y sacas de un lugar proximo y que este en conctacto directo con el chasis del vehiculo, y sujetarlo con terminales en forma de arandela al chasis del vehiculo con un tornillo bien fuerte, previo antes lijar un poco la superficie para mejor contacto.

luego para conectar los cables rca, te recomiendo que los pongas por el otro zocalo contrario (lado del acompañante) lejos del cualquier cable de alimentacion, para evitar que se acoplen señales y/o ruidos parasitarios, fijarse bien en las cabezas de los rcas esten conectadas adecuadamente en los canales correctos tanto en el radio-cd como en la etapa.

Bueno los cables de los altavoces igual de simple, y mismo procedimiento.

un saludo.


----------

